# Kap Verde



## Angelwebshop (21. November 2002)

Hallo Ihr Big Game&acute;er,

schaut Euch einmal die Seite von Berno Niebuhr an. 
Berno ist seit Jahren mit seinem Boot &acute;HAPPY HOOKER&acute; 
vor Ort. Die gefangenen Fische werden markiert und wieder frei gelassen.

Berno wird auch wie im letzten Jahr auf der &quot;Boot2003&quot; in Düsseldorf zugegen sein.
Ich freue mich schon jetzt mit Ihm wieder diskutieren zu dürfen.

Alles weitere findet ihr hier 

Viel Spass bein anschauen der Bilder.  #h


----------



## Lynx (21. November 2002)

Was ist ein &quot;Big Game&acute;er&quot;?  ;+


----------



## ThomasL (21. November 2002)

@Lynx

Einer der auf grosse Meerfische angelt wie Marlin, Hai, Thun, etc..

Ich fliege nächstes Jahr Ende September auf die Kapverden, habe auch das Boot von Berno Niebuhr gebucht :z 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Angelwebshop (21. November 2002)

@Lynx,

Ist Dir Big Game fishingman&acute;s lieber


----------



## wodibo (21. November 2002)

Hoffentlich bleibt es nicht nur mein Traum :k 
Wenn Little Big Game schon so viel Spaß macht, kanns nur noch durch nen Marlin getoppt werden! 
Aber die Preise :c


----------

